# Topics > Sport > Multi-sport robot event, robot competition >  Robothon, competitive robot events, Seattle Robotics Society, Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Organizer - Seattle Robotics Society 

Website - robothon.org

RoboMagellan, small scale autonomous vehicle race

----------

